# Was das wohl sein kann?



## eXquisite (17. Mai 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



LG


----------



## SonnyBlack7 (17. Mai 2014)

2x Titan Z,hab ich auch schon


----------



## keinnick (17. Mai 2014)

Was das sein kann? Vielleicht ein Fall für die Rumpelkammer? Ansonsten solltest Du schon schreiben worauf Du hinaus möchtest.


----------



## Aldrearic (17. Mai 2014)

2x Paket von der DHL? Hmm der Inhalt müsste schon staubig geworden sein


----------



## DerBusch13 (17. Mai 2014)

Ich will wissen was da drin ist xD


----------



## SonnyBlack7 (17. Mai 2014)

Msi  290x Lightning nehm ich an


----------



## eRaTitan (18. Mai 2014)

Ein 60 x 30 x 15 cm großer Karton mit viel Heißer Luft vielleicht?


----------



## crae (18. Mai 2014)

@SonnyBlack7: Eine Frage, wofür braucht man - mal abgesehen von den restlichen Komponenten, die am ehesten mit einer Brechstange gleichzusetzten sind - 96gb RAM? Ist wirklich nicht böse gemeint, ich stell mir nur wirklich die Frage wie man sowas aus Privatperson auslasten kann^^

mfg, crae


----------



## Incredible Alk (18. Mai 2014)

Die Signatur ist sicherlich toternst... 
Nicht nur dass Hardware vorkommt die noch nicht kaufbar ist sondern auch dass die Kombination schlicht nicht laufen würde.


----------



## SpeCnaZ (18. Mai 2014)

1x ne R290X Lighting 
2 ???

Mensch meine Signatur funktioniert zumindest.


----------



## crae (20. Mai 2014)

Jo habs mittlerweile schon bemerkt, naja finde es für ein Technik-Forum irgendwie kindisch - aber jeder wie er meint.

mfg, crae


----------



## Roundy (21. Mai 2014)

crae schrieb:


> @SonnyBlack7: Eine Frage, wofür braucht man - mal abgesehen von den restlichen Komponenten, die am ehesten mit einer Brechstange gleichzusetzten sind - 96gb RAM? Ist wirklich nicht böse gemeint, ich stell mir nur wirklich die Frage wie man sowas aus Privatperson auslasten kann^^
> 
> mfg, crae



Das war nen kleiner gag um mir den Blutdruck in die Höhe zu treiben, weil ich mich mal drüber aufgeregt hab, dass es sicher leute gibt die die titan z kaufen und sich dann meega toll fühlen...
Sonny hat dann seinw sig erstellt und dabei ists geblieben... tsd560ti hat auch so ne ähnliche


----------

